# Fry getting Swim Bladder Disorder



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have had 2 fry in the past 2 weeks come down with swim bladder disorder. I've found them with a bulge on one side of their stomach and swimming around in circles on their sides. I culled them both because as far as I know there is no cure for it. I suppose I am just looking for some ideas as to why they are coming down with this disorder all of a sudden. Nothing in their care has changed. I'm doing daily water changes, feeding them blood worms, daphinia or really small pellets once a day and their tanks are in the same place they've always been. The only 1 difference is that I've been slowly moving them into larger tanks ( 2L soda bottles with the tops cut off) as I don't think they are growing quite as fast as they should be so I figured more water, more space may lead to them growing faster. Can't hurt right. So if anyone has an idea as to what might be causing this please feel free to post! I need as much advice as I can if I don't want this to happen again.


----------

